# Car seat bi-annual sales, when?



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

when do the car seat sales start??


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

There was a time when Britax did semi-annual sales in like February and September, or something, like clockwork. That's not really the case anymore. Target does good sales when they do their seasonal clearances. Web sites like wayfair.com often have good prices, woot sometimes will carry a car seat, often the True Fit it seems, but really, there isn't a "car seat sale time" so much anymore.


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

Babies R Us is doing their trade-in event right now. If you can pick up an expired seat from Craigslist or something you can get like 25% off.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

http://www.albeebaby.com/ has some great sales on good seats, like 30%+ off, right now too.


----------

